# Hard Algie build up



## georgeh (Jan 3, 2009)

Is there any way to remove hard algie build up on my acrylic tank besides draining it and having it buffed out?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

georgeh said:


> Is there any way to remove hard algie build up on my acrylic tank besides draining it and having it buffed out?


Are you referring to the Green Spot Algae? If so, it is pretty tough and will have to be scrapped off. They do make scrubbers for acrylic tanks that will work. 

Also, you probably already carry around the best and cheapest one with you....credit card. Works every time.


----------



## georgeh (Jan 3, 2009)

James0816 said:


> Are you referring to the Green Spot Algae? If so, it is pretty tough and will have to be scrapped off. They do make scrubbers for acrylic tanks that will work.
> 
> Also, you probably already carry around the best and cheapest one with you....credit card. Works every time.


The scrubby that they sell for tanks doesn't work it just passes over the top, i'm afraid using a credit card my scratch the surface


----------

